

Buy This Satellite - nairboon
http://buythissatellite.org/

======
matthiasb
Soundz like a great idea but I cant imagine that 150kit is enough to buy and
roll out this project.

Terre Star - <http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TerreStar_Corporation> \- is now
owned by Dish Network. Arent they interested by these satelites?

